# como aislar tierras?



## pou (Dic 17, 2010)

Hola, os dejo una pregunta rapida.
Para tener varias tensiones, cada una con su tierra aislada de las otras, bastaria con sacar de un secundario de transformador un puente diodos para cada tension??
O habria que usar secundarios separados?? 
con los de toma media seran igual que con un secundario normal, a efectos de que una fuente meta ruidos en otra.. 

y para conectar las tierras, lei que uniendo las diferentes tierras con un solo y pequeño punto, pero sin verlo 
o tambien se pueden unir con ferritas, que deben llevar sur condensadores, pero no se en que posicion..
cuanto mas leo mas me lio


----------



## penrico (Dic 17, 2010)

Si lo que necesitas son masas aisladas, entonces tenés que poner un secundario por cada tensión. Y cada masa o tierra va a un secundario separado. 

Cuando conectas las tierras, perdés la aislación. De todos modos, si querés unirlas, lo mejor es que se tomen en un único punto, no significa que sea un punto invisible, pero sí unico.


----------



## pou (Dic 18, 2010)

ok, gracias por la aclaracion.

lo de "sin verlo", me referia a sin ver un ejemplo jejej


----------



## Cacho (Dic 20, 2010)

Necesitás entender bien qué es la tensión para entender cómo funcionan las tierras y qué problemas podrías tener de unirlas (y qué cosas no podrías hacer si no las unieras).

Para hacerlo más fácil de explicar, ¿cuál es la aplicación que estás intentando? ¿PIC y un motor? (es el caso más común en estas cuestiones)

Saludos


----------



## pou (Dic 21, 2010)

Acertaste Cacho 

Queria usar: 5v para un PIC, un LCD y poco mas, 12v para el driver, y 15vdc o mas para el motor

Se que si no unes las masas puede haber diferencias de tension entre ellas, pero no se cuanto
mas causas de separarlas nose...

Otra duda diferente que tenia, es que queria usar un driver (IR2110) con condensador bootstrap, y tengo entendido que si quiero cargar este condensador con los 12v, se hace llevandolo a masa con el mosfet. (que lei que lo hace el driver solito)
Pues la duda es si sera con un mosfet o algo interno del driver, o el mosfet del puente H.

Tambien lei que entre las uniones de tierras no debe circular corriente. Pero entiendo que si en la duda de antes, el C_bootstrap se carga a traves del mosfet de puenteH, pasa la corriente a la masa de Vmotor, y de ahi vuelve a la masa de los 12v, asi que ahi si pasaria corriente.

Bueno ya siento la chapa..
un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Dic 22, 2010)

Pará...
No terminaste con la cuestión de las masas y ya querés hacer un revoleo con un IR2110 y etc...
Andá por partes.

La manera más correcta de hacerlo es con devanados secundarios independientes (o trafos independientes) y unir todo con optoacopladores. En realidad sólo necesitás aislar el PIC (los 5V) y las demás pueden ir juntas y saliendo de los 15V que van a los motores.
Regulás los 12V con un 7812 y ya vas casi listo con el tema.

El PIC te queda totalmente separado del circuito de potencia y no te va a dar ningún dolor de cabeza.

Otra manera, más chapucera, es "separar" la masa del PIC usando una resistencia (10-100Ω) y un condensador en paralelo (100nF). Regularías todo desde una sola alimentación y las masas no se estorbarían, pero no es algo tan seguro como el otro método (y los optos son baratos, valen la pena).

Todo lo demás... Si ponés el esquema que estás pensando será más fácil apuntar.
Como sea, en el hilo del ampli Clase D de hasta 1250W (destacado en Gran Señal) se habla del IR2110 a lo largo de varios posts y hay una explicación muy completa sobre su funcionamiento.

Saludos.


----------



## NarXEh (Dic 22, 2010)

Buenas!

Lo que dice cacho de la resistencia y el capacitor en paralelo lo usan la mayoria de los televisores para aislar las zonas "hot" y "cold" de la fuente de television. Solo que los valores de las resistencias son (los que vi yo por lo menos) bastante altos (82 Mohm creo recordar)

saludos!

NärXEh


----------



## pou (Dic 29, 2010)

ok, gracias por la info a los 2. me a venido bien.

el circuito ya lo he probado y parece que se porta jejej

esta al final de este pdf, mañana lo pondre donde los Pics y eso, que ahora es tarde

bueno 1 saludo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programa-manejar-pwm-pic16f84a-49135/


----------

